# jTable slectionModel



## dimitrif (7. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche wieder hilfe.

Diesmal geht es um Selection Model von jTable. Ich will eigentlich sowas wie ein Kalender bauen. Ich möchte das man mit der Maus jeden eizelnen Tag selectieren kann, sowie mehrere Tage nacheinander. Mit CSS-Tabellen geht es ziemlich einfach, aber mit jTable habe ich Schwierigkeiten.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder einen Beipiel geben?

Danke :###


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

guck dir ma die seite an fand die recht informativ kann aber nich genau sagen ob du da das entsprechende findest ... also sie hatten was mit tabellenselection dabei

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

evtl.
jTable.setSelectionMode(javax.swing.ListSelectionModel.MULTIPLE_INTERVAL_SELECTION);


dann kannst du mit Strg mehrere selektieren, wie im Windows-Explorer
oder meinst du was anderes?


jTable.getSelectedRows();


----------



## dimitrif (7. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> evtl.
> jTable.setSelectionMode(javax.swing.ListSelectionModel.MULTIPLE_INTERVAL_SELECTION);
> 
> 
> ...



OK, das habe ich gemacht, aber es hat mir nicht geholfen.

so sieht meine Tablle aus (Beispiel):
Mo  Di  Mi  Do  Fr  Sa  So
1    2   3   4     5   6    7
8    9   10  11   12  13  14


Angenomen ih will 5 bis 9 wählen................und das funktioniert leider nicht ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

dann unbedingt mal den angegeben Link anschauen..,
da steht auch was von ColumnSelection und CellSelection
(obs hilft kann ich nicht sagen)


----------



## dimitrif (7. Aug 2007)

Nein   

das hilft nicht............


----------



## dimitrif (7. Aug 2007)

OK, mal andere Frage, wie kann man in einer Tablle einzelne Zellen markieren, die nicht zusammengesetzt sind? 



Angenommen, ich will cell (0,2) *und* cell (3,5) auswählen


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

kannst du denn überhaupt schon eine einzelne Zelle markieren?
wenn du dazu dein bisherigen Code/ Tutorials verrätst, dann läßt sich die Mehrfachauswahl vielleicht schneller finden


----------



## dimitrif (7. Aug 2007)

Ja, die einzelne Zelle kann ich markieren, das ist baer keine Kunst. Ich benutze NetBeans und wenn man CellSelectionEnabled, ColumnSelectionAllowed und RowSelectionAllowed auf *true* setzt, dann kann man auch eine einzelne Zelle markieren.


Und ich habe auch eine Idee, wie man es weiter ausnutzen könnte....


Man kann onMouseClick Ereignis einsetzen, sodass eine Zelle ausgewählt bleibt und dann ein zweites MouseClick ereignis einfügen mit dem Endauswahl, danach muss alles was zwieschen ist, markiert werden...........mal schauen, ob es geht........


----------

